# Help with shaft fitting



## smokenjoe

Hey I currently have the rbz tour driver and I am looking to get a stiffer shaft, but I am having and issue with finding a shaft that will fit the fct sleeve. Some shop people tell me a .355 shaft will fit into the .350 sleeve. Does anyone have any idea if this is true and or what I need? 

thanks 
Joe


----------



## 373

Considering the massive selection of shafts available today, why settle for something that doesn't fit properly into the club? I can't tell you for sure, but I would imagine the shaft to clubhead connection would be weak and since the epoxy would cure so hard, the shaft might splinter eventually. Why not call the manufacturer to ask their suggestion? Another good source of information would be The Golfworks in Ohio.


----------

